# Jetta 2.5 Water dripping underneath the car...



## anikiri (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey guys,
I sometimes get a little pudle of water underneath the car. It does not drip all the time but I can certainly see a puddle there when I pull away in the morning (after parking it for a night). It is very hot here and I have the AC on all the time. 

I am wondering if this is just condensation from the AC or is this some sort of leak. I touched the puddle and it seems like water to me. Does not smell like anything either. 100% not oil. 

Greatly appreciated if anyone can weigh on this.

Thanks!


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

If it looks, smells, and tastes like water, it's probably water. 

If you think it's a leak, get under your car and watch it drip. Unfortunately, nobody on the internet can diagnose this one better than you can.


----------



## anikiri (Jan 4, 2012)

I have seen this water drop out at a fairly decent rate from about 6 inches further back of the drain plug. After it drops out though, it just stops. Seems to happen when the car is still. 

Thank you for your help though.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

That's the ac drain.be happy it is draining because some people complain about a musky nasty wet dog Smell when they plug up. It's the condenser taking air and cooling it.the water in the air then collects on it and then it drains.totally normal

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## anikiri (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Tyler Would you happen to know where the drain is? When I turn my A/c on the first minute it smells but then goes away could be my cabin filter I have a new one just got to put it in.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Tyler Would you happen to know where the drain is? When I turn my A/c on the first minute it smells but then goes away could be my cabin filter I have a new one just got to put it in.


That smell is totally the cabin filter. I changed mine a couple weeks ago and posted pics at the end of this DIY.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ac drain and it can be cleaned with pressurized air if clogged with dirt. 

If it leaks into the interior smells like wet dog, the cabin filter usually smells like a vacuum cleaner through the vents when it needs to be changed.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> the cabin filter usually smells like a vacuum cleaner through the vents when it needs to be changed.


I compare it more to sweaty gym socks.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

How does one get to this drain to clean it? I have a bit of that musty smell and I thought it was from my smelly/sweaty cycling jerseys after riding, but it lingers.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Take out your cabin Filter, remove your passenger side center console kick panel, lift the carpet rolling it to the right and back.the hose is right the going through the floor board.its kind of tough to Get it back in if You yank it out. 
But its there.
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------

